# I don't even know where to start... please help!!



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,

Okay, I 'm not an advanced coder...I'm more a designer than anything..which is why I'm here... I'm working on a website that was designed on a Mac in the UK. I'm uploading it on PC here in the states.

The problem is when I upload... an image is missing from the menu bar when I preview in the browser. I'm using windows xp - internet explorer - version 6 -SP2.

I check the code and the image source is missing when the page is live. But before I upload the page...the image source is there...There should be no problems when I upload. I checked the site on a computer running windows 2000 and internet explorer v6 - SP1 and everything is fine - no missing links.

I would deeply, deeply appreciate anyone who could help me figure this out....
Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

got a url?


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi thanks,...it's www.supremia.com


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

and which image is missing?


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

on the menu bar - where you see clients and contact...there is a home button to the left of clients..the first button you see. When I view it in my browser - the home button is not there so it looks like there's a blank space.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I see it.

Force your browser to refresh (not frmo the cache) by pressing CTRL and F5 at the same time


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

nope - still doesn't work.. do you think it's some glitch in the coding and it's not agreeing with either windows xp or the browser i'm using?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Doubt that, because I'm using XP, and I've tried both IE and FF.


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

so you see the the home button with no problems? 

- i have no idea....


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

what version of ie did you use? version 6 - sp1 or sp2?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Yep, it's been there from the beginning. I'm still guessing you aren't because your browser is cacheing the page and showing you that.

Try making a minor change to the code (like add a comment) and see if that shows up when you view it. If that shows up, but not the image, then it's not caching. If it doesn't show up, or it shows up with the image, then you had a caching problem.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I tried all four of these combinations. It works in all of them.

FF - 1.04
FF - 1.06
IE - 6 sp0
IE - 6 sp2


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

my comment showed up but not the image.. so i guess it's not a caching problem...uuggh...what do you suggest?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

This is the image you're talking about right?
http://www.supremia.com/images/SupremiaNavigationHome_06.gif


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

yep - that's it.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Well, this is certainly odd...can you view source, and paste it here, maybe you are seeing something different than I am...


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure here it is: **If you scroll down to find this: [TD]index.htm [/TD]
You'll see there is supposed to be in an img src file called supremianavigationhome_06.gif..but it's missing in the coding. Of course it's there before I upload it..but for some reason, it's being taken out.

Welcome To Supremia International











 















 index.htm   















 























 















 


































































































 































































 















 















 







 







 















 























 


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

But it's there for me! That's what's confusing me...something is caching, it has to be, maybe your internet provider?


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

How do I know if it's my internet provider?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

try from another PC?


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

I did, and the site works on computers running windows 2000 -with ie sp1, and the site is working on some with windows xp and running ie -sp2. But it's not working on mine and 1 other one I know of - which is running windows xp and ie -sp2.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Very bizzare situation... I wanted to let you know its working in mine too so Gibble is not the only one outside seeing it right...

XP SP2 I.E. 6.0 here.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

It HAS to be caching...there's nothing else it could be!


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks guys for checking on this for me... I am stumped... I even restarted my computer in hopes something would pop up and work..but nothing. 

Do you think this problem might have something to do with the fact that it was originally designed on a mac in the uk?


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

At this point I just want to pretend it works and forget about it.. maybe some solution will come to me later -


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Nah, it shouldn't be anything to do with the Mac...as the site works for most of us...it's probably something caching the page somewhere...


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Try using a completely different filename for the image, and try and keep it simple -- home1.jpg or something like that.

Sometimes a browser/computer will choke on something like that for no apparently reason :\


----------



## secret7192 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Asbo,

Thanks for the help, but I already tried that... and it still doesn't work.. I'm finding that the problem is only occuring with computers I'm viewing at work...so i think it has something to with our isp/server...something ...maybe it is a caching problem..


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

If it's only happening with computers at work, then chances are that the company's filtering software (assuming you have some) is blocking it for some reason :\ Talk to IT?


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Clean out your temp internet files and delete offline content, go to the page and press CRTL+Shift and click the refresh button.


----------



## GoLoGo (Jan 13, 2005)

That new 5x faster surfing bull**** for Dial-up 56k ISP's might have something to do with it also, try using basic 56k, with out that extra speedsh*t because supposidley the server on there side compresses everysingle jpg or gif image on websites and then sends it to the client, so if they cant compress it or they receive it and try to compress it and then they get an error for some unknown reason, you wont receive the image...


----------

